# LGD in need of worming?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

3yr old Anatolian pudding like stools for the last week or so. Could this be worms? And what do you worm dogs with?
No change in food. 
Thanks all!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use safeguard for tapes but I think that the puddle poop indicates roundworms. Pyrantel is available over the counter as is safeguard, given by weight. I do a monthly worming with my 3 due to the heavy rabbit population...they are carriers of tapeworms and my dogs just love finding those little bunny pellets :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes - Pyrantal or Strongid for rounds ---- do you have a vet that is good with you about "farm dogs"? If so they would probobly just give you the meds and not have to see them.

I would do a fecal though and make sure that there is no giardia or cocci going on also though..... depending on where you live - there are many different parasites and different meds for them


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Kelebek thanks for the word on just getting it from the vet. They are closed for the wknd.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I would suspect cocci . Get a fecal right away.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Forgive me here, cocci? In dogs???


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not doubting you, just never heard of it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nancy, all animals have the coccidia....and it is the same as with goats...diarhea etc. It does sound odd, but yes even adult dogs and cats can have cocci. A vet check would confirm or deny that problem, even give a correct type for worms.

It could even have been a change in his diet that caused the poops, I know that mine are sensitive to changes in their food :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm very interesting! No change in food unless he ate something I dont know about.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Duh, you did mention that there was no changes in his diet.. :greengrin: 

Since he is outdoors and if you don't have a normal worming regimen, it is likely parasites......but it's hard to say what kind. Tapeworm infestation in dogs and cats can be seen as "sesame seed" like particles around the anus....the worms can be seen in the stool. Roundworms can be vomited as well as pased in the stool. There are different types of tapeworms....some transmitted by fleas and mosquito's and others are found in other species of animals...like goats.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

On my dogs I use Valbazen. It has worked well for me. At times I will use Ivermectin but Valbazen covers everything.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Really John?! How much Ivermectin per lb?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I give a full click of the paste.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So do you happen to know the dosage for 1% injection given orally?
I dont have the paste, just "injection".


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

OK just wormed him & 12 wk pup with stuff called "D-Worm" & will do again in 10 days. Its suppose to take take of tapes, round worms & HC. 
WIll see how stools are tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: Hope it works for him!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

nancy d said:


> So do you happen to know the dosage for 1% injection given orally?
> I dont have the paste, just "injection".


At any feed store you can get the horse paste for around 5.00. Either way, sounds like you are on your way, keep us posted.


----------

